# LAS AFPs, UN NUEVO GRUPO DE PODER ECONOMICO



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De los doce apóstoles quedan solo tres grupos empresariales

_PODER ECONÓMICO • En los reacomodos del poder económico en el Perú observamos a un nuevo actor cada vez más fuerte: las AFP.
• Según el experto Francisco Durand grupos peruanos no supieron aprovechar las oportunidades de cambios económicos en el país._










_Datos

DOCE APÓSTOLES. Los grupos Romero, Raffo, Nicolini, Bentín, Piaggio, Picasso, Wiese, Ferreyros, Benavides de la Quintana, Brescia, Piazza y Delgado Parker.
ACUERDO. Alan García dio mecanismos de protección a la industria local a cambio de mayor inversión. Lo último no se cumplió._


_Cifras

51 empresas extranjeras figuran en el TOP de las 100 que más facturación tuvieron en el 2003. Antes solo se contaban 30 empresas extranjeras.
530 son consideradas empresas grandes que facturaron más de US$ 20 millones en el 2003, cuando un año antes solo sumaban 432 empresas. 
250 empresas, las consideradas más importante del TOP, tienen algún nivel de incumplimiento tributario, sobre todo en el pago del IGV._

Marienella Ortiz.

Desde este año Dionisio Romero Seminario, el emblemático empresario peruano, tuvo que poner dos sillas más en la mesa del directorio de Credicorp, para acomodar a dos personas designadas por el gremio de las Administradoras de Fondos de Pensiones (AFP).

Las cuatro empresas de AFP del país iniciaron una escalada de adquisiciones de acciones en las principales empresas manejadas por ancestrales grupos de poder económico en nuestro país.

Es así que ahora cuentan con el 41.9% de las acciones del holding que controla el Banco de Crédito del Perú y colocaron en el directorio a Felipe Ortiz de Zevallos, rector de la Universidad del Pacífico, y a Germán Suárez, ex presidente del Banco Central de Reserva (BCR).

Asimismo, tienen participación accionariada en empresas privadas de servicios públicos, minas, refinerías, entre otras. Además de estar presentes en empresas del Grupo Benavides de la Quintana, de Rizo Patrón, Graña y Ferreyros, siendo los casos más visibles.

Las AFP manejan fondos ascendentes a más de US$ 8 mil millones y ya ingresaron a las ligas mayores junto a los tradicionales grupos de poder económico en el Perú.

Reacomodos

Los mayores reacomodos de los grupos de poder económico observados en los últimos años cerraron un ciclo con la salida del Grupo Bentín de la empresa Backus & Johnston. El ingreso progresivo de la inversión privada extranjera en los últimos años fue más que agresiva y ahora ostentan los primeros lugares del ranking de aquellas que obtienen millonarios dividendos.

De los doce apóstoles que acompañaron los comienzos del gobierno de Alan García quedan tres sobrevivientes. Además del Grupo Romero aún están en la brega los grupos Brescia y Benavides de la Quintana.

Esta reconfiguración del mapa de estos grupos es producto de una serie de factores generados en la década pasada, como las privatizaciones y las crisis financieras.

“Producto de estos cambios se pone en el centro del comando de la economía a las grandes corporaciones extranjeras, grupos de poder económico de países vecinos y luego a los grupos de peruanos sobrevivientes”, sostiene Francisco Durand, catedrático de la Universidad de Texas de San Antonio.

También llama la atención sobre la concentración de propiedad de las AFP, las cuatro bajo la organización de manos extranjeras. 

Oportunidades

De este dato parte para comentar las dos grandes oportunidades doradas que fueron desaprovechadas por los grupos económicos peruanos.

“Ellos han desaprovechado dos oportunidades doradas: las privatizaciones, que fue el gran remate de la historia peruana del Siglo XX, y la de una consolidación en el manejo de las AFP, que significa manejar una masa de dinero que a su vez te potencia porque puedes invertir en el resto de la economía”, indica.

Cuando llegó la época de las privatizaciones las grandes empresas, dice Durand, tuvieron “la cancha libre para escoger la empresa que quisieran”. 

A comienzos de los noventa el capital extranjero no se animaba a participar en el mercado peruano. La respuesta del empresariado local no fue la esperada.

Para Magali Arellano Delgado, Gerente de Investigación y Proyectos del Perú Top Publications, el Grupo Romero es bastante más fuerte de lo que aparenta. Si bien la empresa española Repsol obtuvo ingresos en el 2003 de US$ 2,101 millones, Credicorp y el resto de 26 empresas lideradas por Alicorp (La primera administrada por Dionisio Romero Seminario y la segunda por su único hijo Dionisio Romero Paoletti) suman más que eso. Para ser más exactos alcanzaría el total de US$ 2,312 millones. 

De las empresas jóvenes que están ya en un segundo tramo y con un gran nivel de influencia en la economía doméstica están el grupo E. Wong que ha resistido varias crisis. El grupo Rodríguez a cargo de Gloria S.A. se mantiene estable en el mercado. Ambos grupos ahora son mencionados como los que participan de la puja por la compra del Banco Wiese Sudameris.

Este año salen del listado de las principales empresas del Perú: The Top 10,000 companies el Grupo Fierro y el Grupo Embotelladora Latinoamericana S.A. (ELSA), absorbida por la Corporación José R. Lindley. En el primer caso, la British American Tobacco (BAT) compró gran parte de sus activos. Pero también aparecen grandes compañías como la cervecera brasileña Ambev y la de telecomunicaciones Telmex.

Según explica Magali Arellano existe una característica interesante que comenzó a ser práctica corriente en las grandes empresas. “Ahora tienen la intención de no invertir en negocios diferentes sino en los de una misma línea, salvo los tradicionales tres grupos más grandes peruanos”, indica. Un ejemplo muy claro es el del Grupo Rodríguez que se ha dedicado al acopio, la producción y distribución de sus productos lácteos, creando distintas empresas.

Grupos familiares

Parte de la naturaleza de estos grupos es la concepción familiar de la empresa, aunque con algunas variantes. 

“El capital familiar es muy típico de América Latina y algunos países de Europa, como Italia y España. El que las corporaciones sean manejadas por un gerente con accionariado muy disperso es algo muy anglosajón. Pero hoy en día la competencia es tan intensa que no pueden decir vamos a nombrar a tal gerente por ser de la familia sin que éste cuente con capacidades de liderazgo o de dirección”, indica Durand.

Aún permanecen las antiguas cabezas empresariales en los puestos claves de estos grupos de poder económico, aunque las nuevas generaciones comienzan a figurar un poco más. 

Si bien en el caso de la familia Romero ya se produjo ese enlace con las nuevas generaciones, Arellano comenta que lo mismo no ocurriría con las nuevas generaciones de la familia Wong, más interesadas en hacer otras cosas, incluso más vinculadas al arte.

Lazos con el poder

Sin embargo la característica más interesante de algunos de estos grupos de poder económico es su cercanía con las esferas del poder político, muchas veces nada transparentes.

Por eso resulta emblemático el video de Dionisio Romero con el ex asesor presidencial Vladimiro Montesinos producto de una reunión en junio de 1999. Esta fue la primera vez en que la población apreció con claridad el estilo de relacionarse entre los grupos de poder económico y las instancias de decisión política, comenta Guillermo Nugent, sociólogo de Desco.

Con este nuevo gobierno, considera, no variaron los canales de contacto, aunque el poder está disperso, pues ahora hay gobiernos regionales e instancias como el Congreso y Poder Judicial que reflejan más independencia.

Ranking de empresas

(Facturación en el 2003)

*Empresa / país de origen / ingresos US$*
Repsol (España) 2,101, 462
Telefónica (España) 1,465,368
Credicorp (Perú) 1,397,893
Romero (Perú) 915,015
Southern (EEUU) 807,323
Buenaventura (Perú) 707,831
Wong (Perú) 680,027
Brescia (Perú) 649,790
Backus (Perú) 644,066
Endesa (España) 568,921
BBVA Continental (España) 490,121
Glencore (Suiza) 431,482
Falabella (Chile) 424,119
Gloria (Perú) 413,560
Hochschild (Perú) 368,227
Intesa (Italia) 340,968
Ripley (Chile) 306,530

En búsqueda de actuación en la política

1. ”Lo que podría esperarse es ver a Arturo Woodman o a Pedro Pablo Kuczynski como candidatos a vicepresidencias en algún partido político que postule en el 2006”, comenta Francisco Durand. La opción que más se ajusta a las pretensiones del sector empresarial sería el actual alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda Lossio. “Aquí el problema es que los empresarios no tienen candidatos propios y que las derechas no están yendo muy lejos. El espacio está en el centro”, indica.

2. Con el economista y ex presidente de IPAE, Drago Kisic, líder del grupo político Coordinadora Nacional de Independientes, aún no se sabe qué posición tomará. “Si fuera realmente un partido de los tecnócratas debería comenzar por señalar que corregirá los excesos o abusos del sector empresarial. Todavía no se animan a destaparse”, sostuvo.

3. Para esto, considera, lo primero que debe hacerse es una encuesta sobre la relación de la gente con las grandes empresas y su percepción sobre la actuación que desempeñan en el país. A su entender los grupos de poder económico tienen problemas para respetar los derechos de los consumidores.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me han dicho que eso de las AFP es una gran estafa, ya han presentado a varias personas que ya se jubilaron y que no les devuelven lo que les dijeron al inicio, asi que hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No, en verdad lo que paso es que la gente fue muy optimista al pasarse a una AFP, creyendo que recibirian cielo y tierra. Acutalmente se dice que estan recibiendo de acuerdo a lo que aportaron.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

asi es, el problema es que si se te acaba el monto invertido, en dos años no recibes nunca mas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Asi es, creo que no cobras intereses.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, yo todavia no pertenezco a ningun sistema de pensiones, asi que lo tengo que pensar bien, me rayo, es que a pesar de eso, hay gente que insiste en que las AFPs es mejor, aunque es asi para la gente adinerada, que aporta regular.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro pues, mientras mas plata aportas, mejor sera...jaja, la historia de la vida.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

si pues....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno mientras las AFP´s sean honestas everything´s fine. Off-topic: Los gráficos de La República son de lo mejor, el que posteo Jota está bravazo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

SI!! Me fascinan los gráficos de La Republica, siempre chequeo ese diario para buscar noticias con gráficos como éste!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Juasss el "gran" invento de la Economia Chilena entrando a Perú.. guarda ! ;P

tambien se estudia implementar lo de las AFP's en USA.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Juasss el "gran" invento de la Economia Chilena entrando a Perú.. guarda ! ;P
> 
> tambien se estudia implementar lo de las AFP's en USA.


Bueno, creo que ya tienen mas de 10 años en el Peru, aunque las que se han quedado son esas cuatro.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Ah, pensé q recién habia entrado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No, eso fue parte de las reformas de Fujimori. Pero cuando ingresaron eran varias, 12. Ahora son solo cuatro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Ah, pensé q recién habia entrado.


El Perú fue el segundo país donde se probó el modelo chileno de las AFP, Oscar. Por aquí estuvo Piñera promoviéndolo, en los años 90. Fue algo muy bueno. Gracias a las AFP hay un mayor ahorro interno y los trabajadores reciben mejores pensiones, pues sus fondos se invierten técnicamente y no van a parar al saco roto del fondo estatal.
Bajopontino: para los jóvenes como tú es mucho mejor optar por las AFP que por la ONP. El problema es para las personas mayores, pues con pocos años de aportes al sistema privado es casi imposible que puedan esperar una buena pensión.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

ahm, gracias pedro por la info, no tenia idea..

todos los días se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Juasss el "gran" invento de la Economia Chilena entrando a Perú.. guarda ! ;P
> 
> tambien se estudia implementar lo de las AFP's en USA.


*Acá tenemos ese mismo modelo desde 1999.... empezaron siendo 5 ahora solo hay dos*


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

La cosa es el tiempo. Mientras mas tiempo aportas (mas años) , tendras mas al final,
también tiene que ver el monto que aportas mensualmente, para sacar de viejo mas plata.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me han dicho que eso de las AFP es una gran estafa, ya han presentado a varias personas que ya se jubilaron y que no les devuelven lo que les dijeron al inicio, asi que hay que tener cuidado.


No es una estafa... son simples matematicas... una persona que aportó al sistema 5 años, no puede pretender cobrar lo mismo que un joven que empieza a aportar hoy a los 20 años y aporta por 45 o 50 años... No sólo que hay más capital que se junta, sino que los intereses por plata guardada por 50 años es muy importante...


----------

